

Why we can’t figure out how to regulate Airbnb - rblion
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/wonkblog/wp/2014/04/23/why-we-cant-figure-out-how-to-regulate-airbnb/

======
tzs
> [...] as part of an ongoing dispute between the AG and Airbnb now before New
> York's Supreme Court.

This is not as interesting as it might at first seem.

New York names its courts weirdly relative to most other states. The "Supreme
Court" is what other states would call "Superior Court" (California,
Washington), "court of common pleas" (Pennsylvania, Ohio), "circuit court"
(Illinois, Michigan, Oregon), "district court" (Texas, Hawaii).

It's the lowest level state trial court of general jurisdiction.

The highest court in New York, which would be called "Supreme Court" in the
majority of states, is the "Court of Appeals" (a term that many states would
use for their appeals court that sits between the trail courts of general
jurisdiction and their Supreme Court).

Reporters really should be more careful when reporting on cases in the New
York court system, because most readers are NOT going to know about the
different naming systems used by different states and will think that the case
is in front of the states highest court and will be setting important
precedent for the state.

